

Beware of Thread#kill and partially commited ActiveRecord transactions - coderrr
http://coderrr.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/beware-of-threadkill-or-your-activerecord-transactions-are-in-danger-of-being-partially-committed/

======
mtoledo
I actually had this happen with one of my apps and I do think it is a quite
surprising behavior that it rollbacks transactions in the main thread and
commits transactions in the other threads.

I actually find it surprising that it commits my transactions in any kind of
unexpected behavior like my process being killed, but the part of it behaving
differently in the threads is somewhat amusing.

